# 169.254 ip address nightmare on vista



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Blake. I'll start off by acknowledging that there was already a thread on this issue... however, It abruptly stopped and did not help me. So sorry to bother you again. My problem is that about 4 days ago I did a system restore because many things were going wrong with my Laptop. After the restore everything was perfect, with the exception of not being able to connect to the net. At first I figured that it was just the router conflicting with the modem again, so I unplugged both as usual, waited 10 seconds and plugged them back in. with that failing I connected my laptop directly to the modem and it still showed Local Area Connection with Limited Connectivity. After fooling around with the network settings for quite some time I had realized that my IP address now starts with a 169.XX instead of a 192.XX address. So I called my ISP (which is rogers) and they told me to do exactley what I had already done. My computer is already set up to automatically obtain IP. I have also tried ipconfig /release and renew. I have tried everything that I can possibly find on the net. Except get actual tech help... so I'm asking for your help. Oh and I do not have a static IP I have Dynamic one. :4-dontkno

Please... I am at my wits end and I have way too many things with nowhere to back them up... to reformatting is out of the question. I don't know if you guys do NETMEETING... but I am even willing to do that! lol!

Thanks in advance,
Blake


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

for you tcp/ip setting is your dns server also set to dynamic?


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

roonie123 said:


> for you tcp/ip setting is your dns server also set to dynamic?



It's set to automatic. same as IP. I've been hearing rumors that a complete reformat is the only option... the problem is that I bought my laptop used and I don't have the vista disk... so I can't reformat.


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

is your router setup as a dhcp server?

have you tried setting static ip address?


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you paste your ipconfig /all please, it would really help.

169.254.x.x IP addresses are self-assigned when your computer can't get an address any other way.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Terex said:


> Can you paste your ipconfig /all please, it would really help.
> 
> 169.254.x.x IP addresses are self-assigned when your computer can't get an address any other way.


Ok so here is the ipconfig /all you asked for. By the way, I am on my roommate's computer and he is connected to the same router and has never had a problem. And the system restore point that I chose was configured the same and hasn't changed. My IP was fine and I was surfing the net great at the time that the restore point was created. Hope this helps... thatnks!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TheBitMobile
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-4B-55-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::54b2:1130:45a8:f115%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.241.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-90-40-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{45D6C1AA-5A0A-4E32-A1CD-FD779DA5D
4B1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124
908}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B2A80715-477B-4D1C-8029-A730446C2
D7B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124
908}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

you are getting a dns server address of 192.168.1.1 is this the address of your router?

also check in the device manager to make sure the ethernet adapter is working properly


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

yes that's the router. and the ethernet adapter is working properly. Now you're starting to see my dilemma...


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

are you using the same ethernet cable as before when it was working?

i would also try to manual put in the configurations and see if it works


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to jump in, but it looks like this system has been setup to connect solely as a VPN client.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

roonie123 said:


> are you using the same ethernet cable as before when it was working?
> 
> i would also try to manual put in the configurations and see if it works



Yes I'm using the same ethernet cable as before, and how do I put the configurations in manually? By the way, I do appreciate the help!


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Suncoast said:


> Sorry to jump in, but it looks like this system has been setup to connect solely as a VPN client.



No problem... I'll accept any help I can get! However, I apologize but you'll have to elaborate a little... I'm not up on all the acronyms... lol!:sigh:


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I have not done much with Vista. So I was trying to point out to those helping you that your ipconfig is showing several tunneling protocols are loaded in your Network stack. In an effort to keep your thread going, I'll post what I know. 

What's happening is your getting an APIPA address. Normally this would mean the host can't find a DHCP server. If an automatic VPN client is also installed, it can be looking to setup that VPN connection automatically. Having said that, not being familiar with Vista, I do not feel comfortable giving instructions on changing or deleting drivers. 

If this were XP, I would be pointing you to Control Panel, Network Connections, Right Click, open. I would ask How many "Lan or high speed Internet" connections are showing. If there are multiple connections, make sure only one is enabled. 

Windows is much happier when you disable the connection prior to making changes. Then enable the connection after you finish making changes. Each time it's enabled, it will attempt to get a new IP address lease. 

When you right click the active Network Connection, then click Properties, what is listed under "The connection uses the following items?" This is another place that weird protocols can be installed that need to go.You need TCP/IP, and usually Client for Microsoft Networks. Most everything else can be disabled for testing by removing the check-mark. 

Also where it says "Connect Using," Is the name the same that you know to be the Network Interface card for your system? If it says something like Tunnel adapter, it's not configured to talk directly to the hardware NIC. If it says (from your post) Marvell Yukon 88E8038, then you have the right one. All others should be disabled. Then next to that is a "Configure" button to change settings on the LAN card, then hit the "advanced" tab. There you will find a many settings. Of particular importance is "Link Speed and Duplex," which should be set to Automatic normally, and Half Duplex 100mbps for testing. (NOT 1000.) Also flow control should be set to "both on" if available. 

If you can find the Vista Equivalents, this may help. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Suncoast.... thanks for posting that information. I had located the vista equivalent and tried all of your suggestions. However, yet again my attempts seen to be a futile effort. I even tried restoring a bunch of services that I'd disabled in an effort to speed up my computer. That attempt had failed too. It's really strange because everything is the way it's supposed too be and yet it still doesn't work. I am beginning to lose hope... But I will keep in mind that ALL technology can be repaired... I mean if we can build it and understand it, then we can fix it! thanks again for all of your help everyone and keep 'em coming! This is sheer determination and I'll try anything that you throw my way!!!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Were you by any chance running an antivirus program with a firewall or another firewall program that you have not reinstalled? 

Does Vista still support the "sfc /scannow" command? That will check for damaged and missing system DLL files. Edit: You may need your Vista install CD if it finds damaged files.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Suncoast said:


> Were you by any chance running an antivirus program with a firewall or another firewall program that you have not reinstalled?
> 
> Does Vista still support the "sfc /scannow" command? That will check for damaged and missing system DLL files. Edit: You may need your Vista install CD if it finds damaged files.


Yeah I have Rogers Online Protection... I'm not at my computer right now, however I will be later on. Regarding the disk for vista... I don't have one. I bought my computer used, but I do have all of the the product info on a vista sticker on my pc... product key code, etc. If you could, or know anyone who can send me an ISO then I could try that or even just reformat to save all of this headache... silly question... it IS legal to get an ISO if you have the registration information right? If not... Don't worry about it, I'll find a disk at some point... :sigh:

Anyways... I'll try the firewall reinstallation when I get home and check back on the progress. Thanks!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

The sticker on the PC represents an OEM version of Vista. You will need to find an ISO for that brand and model of PC. Most manufacturers will sell you a new Windows CD/DVD for a small fee. However, most computer manufacturers also put the install disk on the hard drive, so you may not need it. 

Some manufacturers put a rescue CD on a hidden partition. If you run diskmgmt.msc, you will see a small disk partition with no drive letter. 

My understanding is, it is legal to borrow or copy the install CD as long as you are not attempting to use the activation key on more than one computer at a time. OEM Versions only allow you to use that key on that specific piece of hardware, meaning it's not transferable. If in doubt, read the license. And be very careful downloading an ISO from someone you don't know. They are usually filled with nasty little malware programs that Microsoft did not put there.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

So I tried sfc /scannow in command prompt and it is supported by vista, it did find and fix most errors, but it did not solve the problem. I just don't get what could be causing this. I've never heard of a system restore actually damaging hardware. So I can't see it being my ethernet adapter, besides windows says it works fine. when I run ipconfig /renew it responds saying it couldn't connect to my DHCP server... or was it DHTP... damn acronyms! Anyway it said the request had timed out. Upon restart, if I hit F8 and bring up the restore menu there is also an option to restore the original registry, not too sure if that wipes everything, or if it just affects system components. Do you think I should give it a shot? Geez, I feel like I'm in a computer version of an Alfred Hitchcock presentation! *theme music starts* lol!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

That is pretty funny. Amidst despair rises humor. I'm a little distracted right now. But I was hoping you could post a route output. Open a command window and type "route print". And do another ipconfig /all and see if that section has changed any. If it has, please post that again. There is another utility that escapes me at the moment, I may have to look at my class notes. 

I would not do any more rollbacks. There is another post here that is similar you may be interested in.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

..and...

From your initial post, basically, how did you "restore" your system? 

The problems you were having that prompted you to restore your system, did they have any relevance to your current network issues?


----------



## AriKnight (Nov 12, 2007)

I very recently ran into this issue on an XP system. I was told by my ISP provider that 169.254 in an IP address is "invalid". In order to resolve the issue we had to go into the command prompt and reset the winsock. [Go to: run, type in cmd, press enter, at the command prompt type: netsh winsock reset, press enter. You will receive a message prompting you to restart your computer. This did not fully resolve my particular issue, which has been going on for almost a month, but upon using the ipconfig command to registerdns everything appears to have straightened itself out. [Go to: run, type cmd, press enter, type ipconfig /registerdns, press enter]

***NOTE: I am not a technician so please be sure to check with someone who is to make sure that this will work on a Vista system prior to attempting.***


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

That's actually a great suggestion! There are a lot of options in Net Shell. If you open a cmd prompt, type netsh by itself, then enter a ? mark for help, or diag to enter the diagnostics, you can get a lot of information about the network stack. Most of this output is also available through the windows help and support menu option.


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on lately because I got laid off from my job.... I've been searching for another, so I haven't been able to fiddle around with my computer. anyway, I did a system restore through the "backup and restore center" and the problem was that I changed the display adapter settings to the standard VGA settings for some DOS program through DOSBOX and then I couldn't change them back. So I did a system restore and it fixed the problem, causing this problem however! So I did route print and ip config again and this is what it returned:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

===========================================================================
Interface List
16 ...00 1b 24 4b 55 4a ...... Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller
8 ...00 19 7e 90 40 1f ...... Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
24 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
10 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124908}
11 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{B2A80715-477B-4D1C-8029-A730446C2D7B}
9 ...02 00 54 55 4e 01 ...... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
15 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
18 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124908}
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.241.21 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 On-link 169.254.241.21 30
169.254.241.21 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.241.21 276
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.241.21 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.241.21 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.241.21 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
16 276 fe80::/64 On-link
16 276 fe80::54b2:1130:45a8:f115/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
16 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TheBitMobile
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-4B-55-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::54b2:1130:45a8:f115%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.241.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-90-40-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124
908}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B2A80715-477B-4D1C-8029-A730446C2
D7B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EB4C0599-B481-4A71-A82B-F0A443124
908}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


hope this helps!


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Ha ha... I didn't realize there was a page 2! I bookmarked page one of this post... anyway, I tried "netsh winsock reset", reset my computer, then "ipconfig /registerdns". It responded saying that any errors will be viewable in event viewer in 15 minutes... I ran "ipconfig /all" and I still have 169.254... :sigh:


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

More suggestions will be posted shortly.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

> I've been hearing rumors that a complete reformat is the only option... the problem is that I bought my laptop used and I don't have the vista disk... so I can't reformat.


Are you reading other threads coming up with this? Or did someone else already work with your situation and came up with this solution? If you had some malware that damaged your system, then it would be preferable to reinstall the operating system. And many laptops come with a system restore that is a separate partition on the hard drive, which you can only access through the boot screen. This would erase your existing hard drive obviously. 

This thread has been open for a while. Lets see if we can get this finished. I've changed my thread subscription to Instant. 

Sorry to hear about the job. I know how that goes. 

Lets go back and check some basics. I'm going to jump ahead on some things until I know your setup and can narrow things down. 

Click Start, "Help and Support," click on "Troubleshooting tools," then "Internet tools." You may want to try additional tools here, but start with the "Diagnose Internet Connection" tool. 

I see you have both a Wired and Wireless adapter. Which of these are you using to connect to the router? If it's wired, do you have an activity light next to where you plug the cable in? And if not, have you tried connecting with a physical cable? If it's wireless, what are you getting for a connection status? Is the Wireless router (Wireless Access Point) using WEP or WPA authentication? Are there any access restrictions like MAC Address Filter setup on the Access Point? 

I think you said another PC at this location is still working on the Web? If so, do the ipconfig /all command on it and write down the IP Address, the Netmask, the Default gateway, and the DNS Servers. 

Back on your Laptop, go into Contol Panel, (Classic View) System, on the left Device Manager, expand Network Adapters, click the name of the adapter you want to connect through. Is the status "Working correctly?" Click on Advanced. Highlight Network Address, or Locally Administered MAC Address. This should be disabled, blank. Highlight flow-control if physical connection. This should be enabled. Highlight speed and Duplex (Physical) and make sure this is set to Automatic. Highlight Disable Bands, select None. I can go over more wireless settings if I know that's what you're using. Have you tried updating the Driver? Click Driver tab, Update driver. If a better one already exists on the system, it will load it. However, without a CD or a network connection, this is a longshot. 

Now to use those settings from the working PC. (I'm sure there's a shortcut to get here, I haven't found it yet.) Click Control Panel, Network and Internet, Network and Sharing Center, on the left click on Manage Network Connections. This will bring up all your network devices,both real and virtual. Right click, then click properties on either the wireless or wired adapter you are trying to connect through. Remove the check mark from IPV6, just to reduce the possible issues of an IPV6 tunnel issue. Click on IPV4, then click properties. On the window that opens, click the "alternate configuration" tab. Click "User Defined," and enter all the information from the working PC, except increment the IP address by 1. Save all this information, and restart your system. See if you're connected. 

Open a DOS window. (Start, Run, enter CMD and hit enter.) Ping the gateway IP address. Do you get a reponse? 

Steve


----------



## DarklyShaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey I tried everything you suggested then I restarted and pinged the gateway. No success. BTW I am using the wired connection via the Marvell Yukon ethernet adapter. The ping returned:

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% lost),

Here is the ipconfig /all for the working computer:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : spiderman
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-3F-1E-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

I changed the alternate user defined IP to 192.168.0.5. I'm starting to think that this is all due to malware, some very powerful malware. Every attempt at solving this dilema seems to be in futile effort! Windows detects no problems with any hardware. It's like the modem just does not exist to my Ethernet adapter. I know that the ethernet is fine because it can detect the other computer when hooked up to our router. So I am completely stumped!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

And the Diagnostics showed everything ok? 

Try this, open a command window and type

ftp slackware.oregonstate.edu

Does it connect?


----------



## polishpaul (Oct 5, 2008)

to be exact, on the failing laptop, did you manually set the ip, netmask and gateway? like this?:
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

You should also try using another port on your modem/router (perhaps the one that the working PC is using?) Better yet, if the working PC is using a wired connection, just unplug it from the working PC and plug it into the lappy. Also, very carefully check the jack to see if all pins are upright, not bent or obstructed. Also check the activity lights on your laptop (green/amber etc.. blinking? steady?) they all mean something so refer to the manual to see what connection status you have. I suspect this may be a physical connection issue.


----------

